# layout skirting material



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

i finished topping off all my benchwork tonight on my basement empire.. will post pics tomorrow. i plan on installing about an 8" facia either out of Masonite or some siding material. i then want to put some black skirting from behind it. what is an economical way to do this? i have a feeling a fabric store will rake me over the coals. i would need approx. 80 feet to do everything.
thanks


----------



## JPCaputo (Jul 26, 2009)

Coupons, and sales... Wait for the 40% off coupons that will probably come for the day after Christmas. There was a big sale with 40% off and an additional 20% off at the fabric shops.

Also Walmart has some too.

Large cheap curtains can work as well.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

You might consider chimney sweep canvas drop cloths.


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

Fabric is generally sold by the yard--80 feet divided by three is 26.6, or call it 30 yards to be safe. If you buy fabric off a 60" wide bolt, and your height is less than 30", you could do the whole thing with 15 yards. Prices range from $1 to $10 a yard, depending on material, weave, etc. So this could either be inexpensive (black interfacing) or expensive (felt) if you buy your fabric from a fabric store. 

The Joann site lists bulk fabric (whole bolts) in various prices. There's a 20-yard bolt of cotton broadcloth available in black for $85.

Just a thought.


----------



## domer94 (May 4, 2015)

perfect. thanks!


----------



## CliffyJ (Apr 29, 2009)

I agree with Riderdan, Joann is a great source. Used them for bulk fabric for a trade show display last year. 

One point, avoid any kind of fuzzy fabric, like felt. Felt picks up every bit of lint or other airborne debris, and holds it well. Ask me how I know, haha!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

In our club modules, we make sure we have fire-retardant fabric.

It's usually required by the exhibition halls.

Greg


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

I am not sure where you live, but there is a spot in New Holland, Pennsylvania.

https://www.facebook.com/Goodville-Fabric-Outlet-354334507950597/

We have purchased material for skirting our club layout. From their clearance room, we spent about 20 cents per yard. Last week we got an email that they were cleaning out the clearance room, in order to buy new material. They were selling fabric for ONE dollar per BOLT. A bolt generally has 20-25 yards of fabric. We bought 10 bolts and they told us "if we came back the next day" we could had 10 more free. Solid colors in blue and green.

At 4 cents a yard, 42 inches wide, we could staple it on and throw it away when done.


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Massachusetts also requires fire resistant cloth for displays. Better to be safe than sorry so get fire resistant cloth and keep a data sheet handy for the fire chief should he show.


----------

